# Lyft passenger sues, claiming driver punched him in dispute over radio station



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.post-gazette.com/local/c...spute-over-radio-station/stories/201712020093









A Baldwin Borough man is suing San Francisco-based ride share company Lyft after a driver allegedly punched him in the face after an argument about changing the radio station during a ride in February.

According to a complaint filed Friday in Allegheny County Common Pleas Court, Quinn P. Shannon said he used Lyft to order a ride from a Shadyside address to his home Feb. 6. He was picked up in a Dodge Charger operated by Deandre Burrell of Coroapolis. A few moments after the ride began, in the 1100 block of South Negley Avenue, Mr. Shannon asked Mr. Burrell to change the station from sports talk radio to something else, preferably music.

Mr. Burrell then "became visibly agitated" and stopped the vehicle and ordered Mr. Shannon to get out of the car, the suit said. The two men argued and Mr. Burrell "aggressively confronted" Mr. Shannon, who tried to calm him down.

Instead, Mr. Burrell "without provocation or justification, suddenly and violently" punched him in the face, the suit says. Mr. Shannon fell to the ground and was bleeding from the left side of his mouth. Mr. Burrell, who has a criminal history for crimes including assault dating back to 2005, panicked and apologized to Mr. Shannon and offered to take him to the Mercy Hospital emergency room and pay for his medical expenses if he would not report the crime, the suit says.

Mr. Shannon was frightened and in need of medical attention, and agreed to have Mr. Burrell take him to the hospital, where Mr. Shannon received multiple stitches. While there, the complaint states that Mr. Burrell "continued to intimidate" by monitoring Mr. Shannon's cell phone activity and conversations with hospital staff so that he wouldn't report what had happened. Mr. Burrell paid Mr. Shannon's co-pay and took him home.

The suit contends that Lyft was negligent and violated its own policies by allowing Mr. Burrell to drive, as a criminal background check that revealed his history of violent offenses should have disqualified him from working for Lyft.

No specific damage amount was mentioned in the lawsuit.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

And they know the argument specifically started in the "1100 block of South Negley Avenue" why exactly ? = fake.....especially since there is nothing to actually identify said lawsuit in the article.

Just another article attempting to make TNC's look bad and they don't really need any more help than they already are able to accomplish themselves.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.post-gazette.com/local/c...spute-over-radio-station/stories/201712020093
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing he didn't "ask" but just changed the station and the driver (who has a short fuse, judging by his history) had simply had enough of rude pax that day.

I did slam on my brakes (no one behind me!) once and ask the pax "Just WHAT do you think you're doing?" when he started messing with my radio without asking.

I don't change the radio in my best friend's car without asking. Some pax just don't have a clue. And even if he DID ask, wouldn't you figure the driver was listening to the sports and wouldn't want to change it? But the pax don't think about the driver, they feel entitled to ignore what he wants.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> And they know the argument specifically started in the "1100 block of South Negley Avenue" why exactly ? = fake.....especially since there is nothing to actually identify said lawsuit in the article.
> 
> Just another article attempting to make TNC's look bad and they don't really need any more help than they already are able to accomplish themselves.


What do you mean "they knew" they knew because of the complaint is the passenger/witness and I'm sure the ride stopped when he was punched easily giving a location. I highly doubt he was punched then the driver said "now sit down and listen to my techno tune until we arrive". Lol


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> What do you mean "they knew" they knew because of the complaint is the passenger/witness and I'm sure the ride stopped when he was punched easily giving a location. I highly doubt he was punched then the driver said "now sit down and listen to my techno tune until we arrive". Lol


Did you miss this part ?



> Mr. Shannon was frightened and in need of medical attention, and agreed to have Mr. Burrell take him to the hospital, where Mr. Shannon received multiple stitches.


lol as if this dude is gonna ask him to take him to the hospital after he just punched him in the face ?? lol hardly

hilariously bs story


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I need new job


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Did you miss this part ?
> 
> lol as if this dude is gonna ask him to take him to the hospital after he just punched him in the face ?? lol hardly
> 
> hilariously bs story


So what part is "fake"? The stitches? The ride, the whole story? It's made up? With drivers causing bodily harm to passengers and visa versa on a daily basis, why would the author make this up? There's a new story just an hour away. Btw my only one stars given is by some terribly irritate passengers complaining about the music when they got in. I had to kick some passengers out because of this very senerio.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> So what part is "fake"? The stitches? The ride, the whole story? It's made up? With drivers causing bodily harm to passengers and visa versa on a daily basis, why would the author make this up? There's a new story just an hour away. Btw my only one stars given is by some terribly irritate passengers complaining about the music when they got in. I had to kick some passengers out because of this very senerio.


Answer the question. If a driver punched you in the face, would you ask the same driver that just punched you in the face to now take you to the hospital ?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Answer the question. If a driver punched you in the face, would you ask the same driver that just punched you in the face to now take you to the hospital ?


The pax didn't ask, the driver offered to take him to the hospital and it says the pax was intimidated.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

7Miles said:


> I need new job


You mean new "gig" lol. a job pays. Uber is a black hole waiting to suck you dry.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

LOL that's why taxis have plexiglass between the driver and pax, and the latter aren't allowed to ride in the front.


----------



## Foxy Flameheart (May 7, 2016)

Wondering if it was political talk radio. Everybody is so hair trigger about all the issues. Wondering if the driver was listening to opinions the pax found offensive & the driver got self righteous about his views? Few things are more annoying than pax that just start pushing buttons, or are so busy yammering about change this or turn it way up, or I have to connect my phone to play my music. They are so busy diverting your attention to screwing with the radio they arent letting you drive. If you dont like what my mp3 player has on, Ill pause it and toss on the radio. Past 1-3 station changes, live with it, youre only going to be in here for about 7 minutes, try to survive. Ive even offered to just turn my radio off and let them play whatever on their phone speaker. When they realize i dont mean bluetooth, they are SOOO DISSAPOINTED youd think I just told them they cant have a puppy.


----------



## UluValea (Dec 3, 2016)

I had a PAX do that before. I hit brakes as well (side street in DC, not much traffic) looked at her crazy and asked "And what the hell do you think you're doing?" The girls in the back saw what she was doing, one was singing to the music that was playing as well and had the why you change the song look. The girl upfront immediately was apologetic, and I say, "Do you just get into a friend's car and change the music before saying hi?" "Girl, I just met you 3 seconds ago, and the first thing you gonna do is change the radio station?" Laughter erupts in the back seat and the girl upfront apologizes. She introduces herself and then asks if she could change the station. Still straight faced I say, "No, because I don't know if I like you now." Laughter continues in the backseat. I smile, "Go ahead, I'm just playing."

15 minute ride outta the city, girls were nice, and we laughed the whole way. Girl upfront apologizes again with a smirk as she exits the car and hands me a $5.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If a driver punched you in the face, would you ask the same driver that just punched you in the face to now take you to the hospital ?


We are dealing with Uber passengers, here. I have seen more than one occurrence of a lack of common sense involving an Uber passenger. No, I would not ask a guy who just punched me in the face to drive me to the hospital, but I have had more outrageous requests made of me. Perhaps you would not, either, but there is more than one person out there, who would.

When I dispatched taxicabs at night, I sent this guy to pick up these people, who were going on a round trip to some carry out. It turns out that the cab driver was drunk--BLIND drunk, or just about there. After he ran the trip they called up to complain about him. They told me that on the way TO the carryout, the driver had stopped at a red light, opened his door and FELL INTO the street, They complained that they had to get out and help him back into the cab so that they could continue the trip. I did not say anything to them, but I wanted to ask them WHY would they continue a trip in ANY vehicle where the driver was falling down drunk?

Before I go too far off-topic......................

I leave my radio OFF, as a rule. I will put on the Redskins or Nationals. I am not a fan of either (GF is of the Nationals), but many of my customers, are. It is an old cab habit. The car regulations read that you must secure the consent of the passenger before playing a radio "other than the one used for communications with [your] dispatcher". The adjudicators always have interpreted this to mean "active consent"; lack of objection never has been considered acceptable. Thus, when a customer gets into my Uber car or cab, I always ask "Are the [Nationals/Redksins] allright? If there is an objection, I turn OFF the radio.

I have had passengers simply turn on the radio and flip it to a station that plays "music" that I do not want to hear. I say something to anyone who touches any control in my car. I am nice about it: "please do not touch anything like that without asking me, first"; then turn it OFF. If they put the radio onto a station that plays opera, disco or rap, I do add that I do not allow any of those in my car. It is one of the few times that I invoke "My Car/My Rules".


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Definitely only getting one side of the story here, obviously painting the plaintiff in a rosy light by his lawyers. I'm not saying the driver was in the right. Physical violence, intimation and a rap sheet... the guy is a real peach. Sounds to me though like Mr. Shannon was humiliated, intimidated and emasculated and his only recourse was to sue. How pathetic...

Jackie Chan learned not to touch another man's radio in "Rush Hour". Deandre wasn't listening to no Beach Boys now.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The other thing to note is that the Lyft driver had a history of violent crime, but was still driving for Lyft. 


........and some people insist that Law Enforcement background checks are not necessary....................


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I think the passenger was a idiot, after being hit and then exiting the car(or thrown out) gets back in after the driver saw the blood and got scared offering a ride to the hospital.

Now imagine the driver, possible convicted felon out on parole decides he's already in too deep, doesn't want to go back to prison and long story short passenger is never seen again. This graby musically intitaled fool is lucky to be alive.


----------



## UluValea (Dec 3, 2016)

If the driver was unruly I would have asked to be let out. If the driver hitor forcibly threw me out of the vehicle I would have called the cops. I wouldn't get back in the car no matter what the driver said. Obviously this story is fake or the passenger is a complete idiot, either could be a possibility...


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

More information from this source for all the self proclaimed experts who are dismissing this as fake. http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2017/12/04/lyft-driver-assaults-passenger-lawsuit/

It's amazing how many people dismiss anything as fake when it doesn't agree with their agenda.


----------



## UluValea (Dec 3, 2016)

Reason I'm calling bullshit is because there is no logical reason for the man to get back into the car, let him drive me to the hospital, wait with me at the hospital (which by the way had to be the ER, to have stitches done. This would have taken hours.) and then drive me home. Did the man have a gun pointed to his head? I didn't read that in any of your articles. No person in their right mind would go through all that just because the man "seemed" intimidating.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm guessing he didn't "ask" but just changed the station and the driver (who has a short fuse, judging by his history) had simply had enough of rude pax that day.
> 
> I did slam on my brakes (no one behind me!) once and ask the pax "Just WHAT do you think you're doing?" when he started messing with my radio without asking.
> 
> I don't change the radio in my best friend's car without asking. Some pax just don't have a clue. And even if he DID ask, wouldn't you figure the driver was listening to the sports and wouldn't want to change it? But the pax don't think about the driver, they feel entitled to ignore what he wants.


I have button on steering wheel that over rides.
Mostly use it for volume


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Moral of the story, get a freaking dash cam.


----------

